# Learning PlC's



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's usually a bunch of eBay sellers who sell little PLC training kits, that come with a basic PLC and some workbooks with exercises. Supply houses often put on PLC training classes. You should inquire at your supply houses.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This might help.. but there is a price 

http://gbctechtraining.com/gb/plc_v2/?gclid=CJ3ugszU16ECFVDG3AodBluXLA


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Do you work somewhere with PLC's. If so call the vendor in your local area. The folks that sell them to you and ask if you can borrow a simulator. They usually come in a suitcase type deal and allow you to set up multiple applications.
Ask the sales rep the next time he stops by or call him. Sales reps love a reason to come to you. That way they can write you down as a call when they were actually playing golf......lol Seriously, they can hook you up.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

No I don't work with them Yet. 

I hope to in the future as I am seeing a lot of jobs around that are requiring the individual to have plc experience and I figure the best way to break into that market , perhaps have a manufacturer as a client. Would be to know how to setup, use, troubleshoot plc circuits. I am just not sure what is a good way for me to start the process. 

Thanks for the tips. I will check them out.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is an online PLC simulator. Works OK as long as your internet connection is relatively fast. http://www.plcsimulator.net/

Also, this is a good website to read/post questions about PLC's 
http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/

Here is a pretty good book on learning PLC's but it's a little pricey ($100) http://www.coxco.net/Electrical_Books_s/3.htm


----------

